# 20th Century Fox announces Blu-ray titles



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Save up your money, boys and girls*

Twentieth Century Fox announced the first eight movie titles the company will publish on the Blu-ray DVD format, including 'Kingdom of Heaven', 'Ice Age' and 'The Usual Suspects'. The company also got support from Sun Microsystems and Time Warner. The Blue-ray disks will cost about $29. !rolling

The company said it has no plans to publish titles on HD DVD. :nono2:


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Call me when they hit the discount bin at Wal-Mart for $5.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It shouldn't take too long...I'll let you know.


----------

